#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  genade...

## ABOE MR

overgeleverd van abu huraira رضي الله عنهم dat hij de boodschapper van Allah صلى الله عليه و سلم heeft horen zeggen;

Allah heeft genade verdeeld in honderd stukken. Hij heeft 99 stukken ervan bij Zich gehouden en Hij heeft 1 stuk naar de aarde neergezonden. Vanuit dat stuk toont de schepping genade voor elkaar, waardoor zelfs een merrie haar hoef opheft bij haar jongen vandaan uit angst dat ze op hem trapt.


sahieh al boekhari 6000

----------

